# 1 year old male



## Fanta

Hello, this is my 1 year old male gsd. He is from Russia. Lines go back to Germany, mixing with border guard dogs and show line gsd's. He is very sharp and he has strong personality. This is how he looks: Critiques are welcome


----------



## Fanta

Him again


----------



## semcat66

What a great looking young man!! How much does he weigh?


----------



## sebrench

Handsome dog!!!


----------



## Fanta

Right now he weights 77 pounds. About 2 months ago he started to fill, before that he was just long legs :-D


----------



## Fanta




----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

He is a very handsome boy.Thanks for sharing your pictures.


----------

